# What do you guys want to see?!



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Well gents,

I'm working on my web comic but need something else to keep my creative juices flowing. So I thought I would let you guys decide what I do next. I'll post pictures of it in progress and obviously finished as we'll. so, what do you want to see?!


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh and if you have an idea you think would be cool feel free to leave a note!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Dark Angels are badass, you should totally do them


----------



## Despoiler187 (Dec 11, 2012)

i agree! Dark Angels would be cool, never heard of the shadow wolves though, so they got my vote. I also think you should do Tyranids!


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

ok, of 100+ people that have looked at this thread, only 8 have voted?! come on guys! if you dont like any of the choices, post what you want to see! I assure you I can draw!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Emps Children, from me purely because it's the army I play. Sonic Weaponry offers much fun to be had.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Imperial Fists 
Just, well, because.....! :grin:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

raven guard or salamanders for me


----------



## TheLunaWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

A TIE! wow... well, I guess it will have to be EMPEROR'S CHILDREN v. IMPERIAL FISTS! duh duh duhnnnnnnn...... I'm going to be honest with you guys, I really wanted to say that since it was a tie I would have to choose the raven guard suggestion... but that would be cheating.... Alright, stay tuned!


----------

